# spay tomorrow can she stay outside in kennel



## bhamlyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone:
I adopted a sweet pound puppy several months ago. She is now 19 weeks old, 22 lbs and will be getting spayed tomorrow. My question is about after care. Zee is an outdoor dog. She has her own kennel with a warm roomy igloo dog house. The kennel is covered and rain cannot get in. Temps are high sixties, lows in the mid to high forties. Zee loves her dog house and kennel, she can see what's going on with the other dogs and other animals. She has a soft coat like a husky. After I bring her home tomorrow can she recooperate in her kennel outside or should I keep her in the garage for a few days. She hates the garage. What is best for her?
Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## diversedogmom (Apr 1, 2012)

Personally I would keep her inside where she is warm. The main things after a spay are keeping them warm, dry and clean! And restricting activity!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Until she's fully out of the anesthetic (the time this will take depends on what type of anesthetic is used), she needs to be kept at a moderate temperature because she won't be able to regulate her own temp. After that, the main thing is to keep her clean and dry to prevent infection. So wherever is cleanest.


----------



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

Keep her inside for at least a week, so dirt and whatever else doesn't infect the incision. They can't regulate their temperature very well because of the anesthesia so indoors is best for a spay recovery. On top of that you'll want to make sure she doesn't try scratching or chewing at her incision and it'll be easiest to supervise her indoors.


----------



## bhamlyn (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice!!! I will most definitely be keeping her in the house.


----------

